# no doy abasto con...



## Tonerl

_*Hechizo del cigarro "para atraer al ser amado" *_
_*Me he encontrado con esta frase y después de haberla leído más de una vez he de confesar que me estaría costando una barbaridad traducirla correctamente.*_
_*De veras agradecería cualquier ayuda !*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## kunvla

> *no doy abasto con...*


Guck mal hier unter "no dar abasto" und hier "nodar abasto con" rein.

PS: Eine adäquate Übersetzung hängt natürlich vom Kontext ab (den ich hier leider nicht finden konnte).

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> PS: Eine adäquate Übersetzung hängt natürlich vom Kontext ab (den ich hier leider nicht finden konnte).



_*Ich kann leider auch keinen Kontext liefern, sonst hätte ich versucht, diesen Satz selbst zu "enträtseln", aber mal sehen, vielleicht hat irgendwer einen Geistesblitz, wäre seeeeehr hilfreich !!!*_


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> _*Hechizo del cigarro "para atraer al ser amado" *_


Wenn sich deine Anfrage auf den Satz in Blau bezieht, dann könnte folgende Übersetzung möglich sein:

Der Zauber der Zigarre, "um den geliebten Menschen anzuziehen"
Der Zauber der Zigarre, "um die Aufmerksamkeit des geliebten Menschen anzuziehen"

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Vielleicht kann man das "ser amado" ja auch wörtlich übersetzen. "Das geliebte Wesen" - klingt poetisch.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Vielleicht kann man das "ser amado" ja auch wörtlich übersetzen. "Das geliebte Wesen" - klingt poetisch.



Ich glaube, als Überschrift klingt das perfekt:

*Der Zauber der Zigarre, um das geliebte Wesen in seinen Bann zu ziehen*

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ja, das könnte wirklich passen, was ihr beide da gemeinschaftlich "zusammengebastelt" habt; hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an.*_

_*Dafür herzlichen Dank, hilft es mir doch ein ganzes Stück weiter !!*_!

_*LG*_


----------

